# Comment changer langue app store?



## stéphane33 (17 Mars 2011)

Excusez moi de devoir reformuler ma question:
Je me demande si le Mac app store était déjà en anglais au niveau de la barre horizontale du haut...
Sinon comment faire pour qu elle redevienne en langue francaise?
Merci


----------



## arbaot (17 Mars 2011)

en bas à droite l'icone/drapeau ronde
ou
te connecter à ton compte qui est attaché à un store


----------



## stéphane33 (17 Mars 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> en bas à droite l'icone/drapeau ronde
> ou
> te connecter à ton compte qui est attaché à un store



C'est bien en français...
C'est tout à fait normal que sur le haut l'affichagereste en anglais alors?

Featured Top achat Categorie Purchased et Update


----------



## arbaot (17 Mars 2011)

as tu essayé de choisir un autre store puis de revenir au français?


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Mars 2011)

stéphane33 a dit:


> C'est bien en français...
> C'est tout à fait normal que sur le haut l'affichagereste en anglais alors?
> 
> Featured Top achat Categorie Purchased et Update



Chez moi aussi, c'est pareil... Oubli de traduction ?
D'ailleurs une partie du menu "Store" n'est pas traduit non plus.


----------



## arturus (18 Mars 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Chez moi aussi, c'est pareil... Oubli de traduction ?
> D'ailleurs une partie du menu "Store" n'est pas traduit non plus.



la même de mon coté; la barre du haut est en anglais j'ai vu ça ce matin.


----------



## stéphane33 (18 Mars 2011)

arturus a dit:


> la même de mon coté; la barre du haut est en anglais j'ai vu ça ce matin.



Oui bref, c'est pas bien grave.

J'ai essayé d'aller sur un autre store aussi : la barre du haut demeure en anglais.

Mystère...


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Mars 2011)

stéphane33 a dit:


> Oui bref, c'est pas bien grave.



Non, tu as raison, on va pas se jeter par la fenêtre pour ça...
Mais c'est toujours rassurant de savoir que c'est général et pas dû à une bêtise de notre part ou à un dysfonctionnement de sa machine ou de son système...


----------



## polpaulin (3 Août 2012)

c'est vraiment epouvantable cette impossibilite d'avoir l'appstore avec un seul compte et pouvoir changer de langue pour les familles bi ou tri longue


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2012)

C'est la faute aux ayants droit ainsi qu'à la Sacem et autre organisme de gestion des droits. 

Chaque pays est indépendant au niveau de la gestion et donc, iTunes ne peut pas être universel alors que techniquement c'est simple.

C'est pénible en effet et encore une fois, cela pénalise le consommateur honnête 

Il y a peu de chance que cela bouge, cette régionalisation rapporte trop aux personnes en charge de la collection des droits d'exploitation des musiques entre autres.


----------



## polpaulin (3 Août 2012)

mais  si on habite au Japon avec un compte en banque Japonais c'est quand même aberrant de ne pas avoir l'interface en Français
Je ne vois pas ce que viennent faire les droits là dedans


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2012)

Non, au japon, la langue nationnal étant le japonais, il est logique de ne pas "aider" ceux qui voudraient acheter de l'étranger.


----------



## polpaulin (11 Août 2012)

bon je vois que tu comprends pas bien même dans ta propre langue ,  je laisse tomber


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2012)

OK ! Si tu le prends comme ça, mets toi au japonais et ne te poses plus de question.

Quand on veut vivre à l'étranger, on assume.

Après, tu m'étonnes que les Japonais n'aiment pas les &#22806;&#20154;


----------



## polpaulin (14 Août 2012)

dégages !


----------



## subsole (14 Août 2012)

polpaulin a dit:


> dégages !



A ce jeux-là, je mets une pièce sur gwen.


----------



## polpaulin (14 Août 2012)

il est pas iModo il est iDiot


----------



## gKatarn (15 Août 2012)

Et toi, tu risque de finir iBanni :modo:


----------



## nifex (15 Août 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et toi, tu risque de finir iBanni :modo:



Vous etes des grand fou


----------

